# SEI Grant Scheme Issues



## bamboozle (1 Dec 2009)

Hi,

has anyone else had difficult experiences with Sustainable Energy Ireland when it comes to getting your grant paid?
i submitted my form during the summer, was told 8-10 week process, and have since been told in September, October, November and now in December that i'll receive payment at the end of the current month.
Just getting worried they've no more money to pay out these grants.


----------



## Peggy Longst (2 Dec 2009)

Hi,
I found once the application was made it took about 10 weeks to getting paid.


----------



## Armada (2 Dec 2009)

What was your grant for? 

I recieved a letter from the SEI last week telling me that if I claimed by the end of November that I would have a cheque before Christmas. My grant was for Solar.


----------



## bamboozle (3 Dec 2009)

Armada said:


> What was your grant for?
> 
> I recieved a letter from the SEI last week telling me that if I claimed by the end of November that I would have a cheque before Christmas. My grant was for Solar.


 
grant was €1800 for solar


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Dec 2009)

I submitted a form immediately after the job was done back in July.

I had just assumed that the money landed into my bank account directly, but didn't check.

Yesterday, I got a generic email telling me that unless I submitted the claim form by the end of January, I would not get my money.

I have no way of knowing whether the guy who did the job submitted the form or not. They say that they did not get it.

They were helpful on the phone when I rang and are sending me out a new form.

Brendan


----------



## Armada (3 Dec 2009)

bamboozle said:


> grant was €1800 for solar


 

Thats exactly the same as what I am looking for. I just posted the payment request form and commissioning report yesterday.


Brendan.. afaik the installer does not submit anything other than filling out the commissining report for you to attach to your form. They receive a phone call alright before payment is made to you to verify that work has been done and that the installer has been paid in full.


----------



## senni (14 Dec 2009)

With the SEI Grant, do you pay the installer fully and then request the grant from SEI after the work is done ?

How is it paid ?


----------



## huskerdu (14 Dec 2009)

senni said:


> With the SEI Grant, do you pay the installer fully and then request the grant from SEI after the work is done ?
> 
> How is it paid ?



Yes, you the full amount pay up front and claim the grant from SEI. 
When you apply, you are asked for a bank account for direct payment of the grant. 

I applied in September and had to resubmit about a month later because there was a very minor problem with the form, and I have heard nothing since.

Glad to hear that I am not the only one.


----------



## RVR (15 Dec 2009)

huskerdu said:


> Yes, you the full amount pay up front and claim the grant from SEI.



But be careful with this.  You have to have grant approval from the SEI before you pay a cent.  Then, when the installation is completed you claim your grant.

But no approval beforehand = no money!!!


----------



## huskerdu (22 Dec 2009)

My grant arrived in my bank account today, 3 months after installation of the solar panel.


----------



## gm88 (22 Dec 2009)

We had our attic insulation and cavity wall insulation done at the start of this month.  The company doing the work told us they would send off the grant forms.  I guess they did - we got the generic e-mail early last week and payment went directly to our account last Thursday, less than 3 weeks after the work was completed.

To be honest, we were surprised at how efficient they were at paying the grant.


----------



## Armada (22 Dec 2009)

My grant also arrived today.


----------



## Firefly (22 Dec 2009)

Maybe they're reading AAM and don't want bad publicity!


----------



## bamboozle (23 Dec 2009)

yes our grant finally arrived yesterday. 19 weeks after we submitted it, still better late than never!


----------

